# Wireless router



## Joetee (Feb 5, 2016)

My router is maybe 2 yrs old and we are having trouble staying connected due to to many items running on wifi.
I need to upgrade from internet service supplied router. We have maybe at one time 6 out 7 wifi devices.

What do I look for?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

How many devices are being used has nothing to do with problems staying connected. 6 or 7 at a time doesn't present a problem for any router.

If you describe the problem you're having, maybe someone can offer a solution.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ALL electric equipment today when experiencing bad performance the very first thing a person should be doing is Shutting It Down.~!! Not just OFF but unplugged. Leave for a few seconds 15 to 30, and then turn back on to Reboot. Makes a HUGE Difference in many many cases. And 2 years old? that is new compared to many things I have running. This unplugging and rebooting things goes for many electronic devices. And it goes as far as even a vending machine. Rebooting electronics these days should just be one of the things that is just done every do often. From Cable boxes to modems ANY device that is not running like it should.
Even TV's sometimes need to be Completely unplugged to redo their 'taking' to the cable box and medium if a smart TV and that is where WiFi comes in play, also computers that are WiFi connected etc. Unplug--- Then Reboot --- then come back on here to tell us if things got better.
I know my Samsung smart TV sometimes loses its way, and will not communicate to the cable box sometimes and loses its signal. Even Samsung techs say Unplug to reboot the TV so that communications can be picked up once again to reestablished the talking between one another from the cable box and modem, back to the TV.

Electronics now days have so many many computer chips in them that at times they may just lose their way, or lose communications even between chips~! Rebooting cures that 99.9% of the time. I sometimes go out and help my friends with their vending machines. In quite a few times those problems can just be cured by unplugging the vending machines. letting sit about a minute, plugging to back in and bingo the problem goes away. Electronics are very sensitive to power spikes and such..... I don't know if that is the answer, but what I do know Rebooting cures many problems on many devices. LOL


----------



## Joetee (Feb 5, 2016)

arabian knight said:


> ALL electric equipment today when experiencing bad performance the very first thing a person should be doing is Shutting It Down.~!! Not just OFF but unplugged. Leave for a few seconds 15 to 30, and then turn back on to Reboot. Makes a HUGE Difference in many many cases.


We have to unplug it regularly. Get a msg stating authentication error.


----------



## Joetee (Feb 5, 2016)

I believe it's just out dated. Just want to know what to look for in today's age in buying a new router.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

The thing to look for in wireless routers is to get wireless N, since it's faster and has longer range than the older wireless G protocol. I prefer Netgear brand routers, but that's just my preference. I know people who swear by Linksys (Cisco) routers. I suppose they're fine too.

A Netgear model WNR1000 should work fine for you. They don't have to be expensive. Here's one at eBay for $11, free shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182424033861

Here's another one if that one sold.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381922221442


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a Cisco E2500 Advanced Dual Band N and it's been in service more than 5 years. No problems..


----------



## Joetee (Feb 5, 2016)

I read there is now an AC model. Have any experience with this? My house is a little large.


----------



## Joetee (Feb 5, 2016)

Lije this model
Netgear - Nighthawk Ac1900 Dual-band Wi-fi Router - Black


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Joetee said:


> Lije this model
> Netgear - Nighthawk Ac1900 Dual-band Wi-fi Router - Black


Added link


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Joetee said:


> Lije this model
> Netgear - Nighthawk Ac1900 Dual-band Wi-fi Router - Black


That one will work fine; so will almost any router that's a fraction of the price.

You haven't told us anything about your actual problem, so we have no idea if it has anything to do with your router, or if a new router will fix it. But if you're intent on replacing it anyway, any router that says 300mbps or higher will work fine. It's not the speed that matters, it's some sophisticated signal processing that comes with the 300mbps speed that helps go through/around obstructions better than 150mbps and slower routers.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Who is your internet provider?

Are the router and the internet modem integrated into one box?


----------



## Joetee (Feb 5, 2016)

logbuilder said:


> Who is your internet provider?
> 
> Are the router and the internet modem integrated into one box?


I have att. I am receiving a new modem (DSL-520B ) and new router (DIR-880L) tomorrow. Hopefully I can figure out how to set it up and it will fix my problem. 
Problem is running 3 smart phones, an Ipad, and 3 Amazon fire hd pads.
With the 3 yr old netgear 7550 gateway modem/router. It just can't handle all the Wi-Fi data at one time I guess. It keeps dropping connections etc.
Hopefully this fixes the problem.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Joetee said:


> With the 3 yr old netgear 7550 gateway modem/router. It just can't handle all the Wi-Fi data at one time I guess. It keeps dropping connections etc.
> Hopefully this fixes the problem.


I'm really skeptical about that. It should be able to handle an entire subnet (254 devices) at the same time. And getting old shouldn't matter.

I've had that problem from time to time. Using a Bluetooth device can do it, since Bluetooth also uses 2.4 GHz. One time I tried some Bluetooth speakers for my laptop. They worked fine, but I couldn't connect to my wifi when they were on.

On another occasion I was getting knocked offline intermittently. It turned out that someone relocated the microwave oven to the other side of the wall from where the wireless router was located. When anyone used the microwave it evidently scrambled the wifi signal, knocking me offline.

Maybe going to a dual band wifi router will help you. I hope it does. But if it doesn't you need to check your environment for fundamental problems.


----------



## Joetee (Feb 5, 2016)

Well I'm having success with my new router and new modem. Haven't had to reboot anything and my two Rocu units with Netflix is much better. Movies don't buffer and picture quality is great start to finish. Whereas they had to play a while before, before the picture looked good.
Happy with my $180 purchase.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

If your prior equipment was provided by your ISP, you might be able to save some money. I have Comcast and I replaced my cable modem that they provided with my own purchased one. I was paying $8 per month for maintenance on the old equipment which stopped when I returned the equipment. Paid for the new equipment in less than a year.


----------



## Joetee (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks. I was thinking that. I need to call them.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Joetee said:


> My router is maybe 2 yrs old and we are having trouble staying connected due to to many items running on wifi.
> I need to upgrade from internet service supplied router. We have maybe at one time 6 out 7 wifi devices.
> 
> What do I look for?



Number of devices is not as important as bandwidth needed by each device. I have close to 50 devices on my wifi network, but most are very low volume. Also a two year old router is not old, it might be feature poor but not old. You profile doesn't mention where you live, but you might check to see how many of your neighbor routers are on the same wifi channel. Many routers default to channel 6. If you are in a populated area and have a smart phone download an app called wifi analyzer. It will show you what your WiFi environment looks like. You might several you and your neighbors on the same channel. If so change your channel. there are lots of wifi routers on the market, pick your price point and pick a name brand.


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2015)

I currently use two Google routers in mesh mode (so they act as a net to each other making the network work better. Really great purchase in my mind. However, if I didn't purchase that a Blackhawk from Netgear would have been my choice. Really depends on the build of your house, router location, internet speed and other devices.


----------

